# Toro CCR 2450 new paddles rub



## zabarnss (Mar 1, 2020)

I recently replaced the rubber paddles and lower housing on my CCR 2450. The new paddles rub the lower housing and small sections of the upper housing, although the paddles do spin. Both the paddles and lower housing are OEM parts. I don't see any way to adjust the spacing between the paddles and the housing. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Did you remember to transfer over the metal sleeves that go in the holes? That may cause things to move out a bit. Other than that, tight is right. She will wear in...


----------



## zabarnss (Mar 1, 2020)

gibbs296 said:


> Did you remember to transfer over the metal sleeves that go in the holes? That may cause things to move out a bit. Other than that, tight is right. She will wear in...


Yes, I did transfer the metal sleeves.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

If you loosen the bolts, can you shift the paddle in slightly, towards center (away from the housing)? I don't remember how much play there was with those bolts, but there's probably a little bit of movement, at least. Even if you can't eliminate the rubbing entirely, if you can shift the paddles a bit to reduce it, the housing will thank you, and the paddles won't get worn down as much for "no reason".


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

are the housings bent in the areas that rub? Especially near the scraper at the bottom, there is not alot of strength to the housing. You may have to (gently) bend the housing a bit if that is the case. How tight is the fit? Can you turn the paddles by hand through the rubbing areas?

tx


----------



## zabarnss (Mar 1, 2020)

paulm12 said:


> are the housings bent in the areas that rub? Especially near the scraper at the bottom, there is not alot of strength to the housing. You may have to (gently) bend the housing a bit if that is the case. How tight is the fit? Can you turn the paddles by hand through the rubbing areas?
> 
> tx


I replaced the lower housing, so it is brand new and not bent. The lower housing is quite stiff and has reinforcing bars in the rear -- I don't think it can be bent. The paddle fit is quite tight -- I can turn the paddles through the rubbing area by hand, but it is tight.


----------

